# Greetings from new member



## Martin53 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hoping to get opinions on a couple of issues. Will post when I'm cleared to do so


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome. Hope you find what you're looking for. Lots of good people here.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

You're cleared to post.


----------

